# Gang Tool for the 9X20 CNC Lathe



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 3, 2019)

Having to make hundreds of sparkplug parts at a time I made a gang tool for the CNC lathe. It will spot drill, drill, bore a step with boring bar, and then clean out the drill hole and square up the bottom all in one press of a button. Major time saver as it does the entire job in about one minute.


----------



## Isometric (Jun 3, 2019)

Very nice application, might have to give that trick a go!


----------



## kuhncw (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice setup Steve.  Well done.

Chuck


----------



## Wizard69 (Jun 11, 2019)

Slick use of a small lathe.    I'm wondering what you are using for CNC control?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 11, 2019)

Mach3 and gecko drives


----------



## JimDobson (Jun 11, 2019)

Very clever and a time saver for you.


----------

